# blackening on carpet around baseboards



## ejlog (Feb 20, 2005)

has anyone encountered a blackening on the perimeter of their carpets next to wall baseboards? My research indicates that the drywall behind the baseboard is not flush with the floor so the house "breathes" causing dust, and other filament to push its way into the crack between the floor and drywall which stains the carpet black. I guess the way to prevent this from happening is to fill the holes by pulling back the carpet and filling the crack with something. This leads to my questions. Has anyone ever attacked this project? What did you use to fill the space between the drywall and floor? thanks in advance.


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

If the space is small enough, caulking will work just fine.


----------



## Benhamcarpetguy (Nov 20, 2004)

I doubt the dirt is coming from under the base. What youre seeing is most likely "filtration soiling". Picture this.....

....Dust is in the air. It's blowing around the room all the time, sometimes so little you can't even see it. Dust is nothing but small dirt. When that dust hits the wall, it falls. After a while this dust has built up until you see a noticable darkening around theperimeter of the room. 

Call some carpet cleaners. The keyword with this is *Hot Water Extraction* ie. steam cleaning. Some say they can't get it out. Some can. Find an IICRC certified cleaner. Let them know ahead of time what you have so they can't properly quote you.

If the dust were coming from under the base, I would expect it to be coming through the electric outlets, etc.

Don

P.S. When I get to a job to install new carpet and I see the gully filled with caulk, I remove it. My job is to get the carpet properly tucked and that would just get in my way.


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

Ben,

Although what you say does sound right, I wonder if it actually may be the reason.

We have TONS of dust and silt in this town, and 98% of the homesI see look just fine around the walls. But when I do run into the black lines, I pull back the carpet and will always see a huge gap where air is coming thru. I can actually feel it.
I would wonder just how long it would take for dust to "settle" along the walls.

I actually rarely see this happening, I usually see it all the time on steps, and I know for a fact that it is from air coming thru on the sides.

I just want to make sure you are positive on your opinion.


----------



## Jerry T (Dec 13, 2003)

To settle that debate if it were only on outside walls it would be from filtration. If it occurs on the interior walls too it may be as Don described.

I only know enough to be dangerous.


----------



## Benhamcarpetguy (Nov 20, 2004)

I guess it would depend on the house but I suppose either could be the case. I know only judging from what I see in my area. We don't get much wind under our baseboard and when I see these lines it's alway dust settling. 

Don


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

I checked my home, and I really do not use the vacuume attachment along the walls. So I checked it a couple days ago, and after about a year of not cleaning it I noticed some grey dust and wife hair that cleaned up nicely with the attachment.
I would be afraid if it was black. that must be some dark dust or a Loooooong time passed without cleaning.


----------



## Neil_K (Oct 30, 2004)

i got black around the edge of my white carpet only on the perimeter walls. I was on a slab. My carpet guy said it was mildew, but it came out each time we cleaned carpets. It would come back within a few months each time.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2008)

Benhamcarpetguy said:


> I doubt the dirt is coming from under the base. What youre seeing is most likely "filtration soiling". Picture this.....
> 
> ....Dust is in the air. It's blowing around the room all the time, sometimes so little you can't even see it. Dust is nothing but small dirt. When that dust hits the wall, it falls. After a while this dust has built up until you see a noticable darkening around theperimeter of the room.
> 
> ...


 Don,
I have this same problem w/black around carpet, but also it's coming out from my electrical outlets. And it the black feels like almost greasey (like oil) maybe. PLEASE HELP!!!!
DONITA


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Don,
> I have this same problem w/black around carpet, but also it's coming out from my electrical outlets. And it the black feels like almost greasey (like oil) maybe. PLEASE HELP!!!!
> DONITA


Don , I have also tried to clean around the edge of the carpet and it wont come out. When you say maybe a problem with the filtration , we had a new heat/air system put in and had all new duct work put in except the ones that come right into the room.
thanks donita


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Hi New member,

a.) Please realize that you are responding to a post that is over 3 years old. 

b.) That blackness, may be moisture/mold related. Check the areas for moisture and leaks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2008)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> Hi New member,
> 
> a.) Please realize that you are responding to a post that is over 3 years old.
> 
> b.) That blackness, may be moisture/mold related. Check the areas for moisture and leaks.


 How do I check for this. The carpet & outlet problems are in the entire house???
thanks
deter1950


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2008)

*if i decided to put new carpet in the entire house , would i have the same problem down the road?*
*thanks*
*deter1950*


----------

